# I'm an idiot



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

how do you tell the difference between large and small mouth bass? especially when you're dealing with little sized ones of both species. what are the main characteristics?


----------



## mm73 (Feb 5, 2010)

When closed the upper jaw of a largemouth will extend past its eye, while a smallmouth's will extend only to the middle of its eye.


----------



## brfisherman17 (Jan 21, 2011)

Smallmouths are brown, often have several faded vertical stripes, have red-ish brown eyes, and, have light brown bellies. Largemouths are dark green or black on top with lighter green towards the bottom of the fish, a big dark green horizontal stripe in the center of the fish, dark brown eyes, and a white belly. Also, like the names imply, Largemouths have big mouths compared to a smallie! If this didn't help, go to google and type "Smallmouth Bass Pictures" and "Largemouth Bass Pictures"


----------



## mm73 (Feb 5, 2010)

brfisherman17 said:


> For starters, Smallmouths are brown, often have several faded vertical stripes, have red-ish brown eyes, and, have light brown bellies. Largemouths are dark green or black on top with lighter green towards the bottom of the fish, a big dark green horizontal stripe in the center of the fish, dark brown eyes, and a white belly. Also, like the names imply, Largemouths have big mouths compared to a smallie! If this didn't help, go to google and type "Smallmouth Bass Pictures" and "Largemouth Bass Pictures"


Coloration is not always a sure method to tell them apart. Smallies are not always brown or bronze colored. In some waters they can have a greenish coloration that can be difficult to distinguish from a largemouth, especially when they are smaller as utahgolf is asking. The open mouth size can also be hard to distinguish when they are small. Only the closed mouth length in proportion to its eye is a certain distinguishing trait.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I think the easiest trait is the large having the single lengthwise stripe vs the smallie having numerous vertical stripes that are lighter in appearance and the reddish eyes.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

And the smallies often (not always) have rays of lighter vs darker color on their faces.

[attachment=0:1nufpzax]IMGP2252.JPG[/attachment:1nufpzax]


----------



## brfisherman17 (Jan 21, 2011)

mm73 said:


> brfisherman17 said:
> 
> 
> > For starters, Smallmouths are brown, often have several faded vertical stripes, have red-ish brown eyes, and, have light brown bellies. Largemouths are dark green or black on top with lighter green towards the bottom of the fish, a big dark green horizontal stripe in the center of the fish, dark brown eyes, and a white belly. Also, like the names imply, Largemouths have big mouths compared to a smallie! If this didn't help, go to google and type "Smallmouth Bass Pictures" and "Largemouth Bass Pictures"
> ...


Thanks mm73, I didn't know that.


----------



## Mallardpin (Sep 8, 2007)

Yes you are! We need to catch a few bass one day you talked me into it.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

LOAH said:


> And the smallies often (not always) have rays of lighter vs darker color on their faces.
> 
> [attachment=0:mw0znw1r]IMGP2252.JPG[/attachment:mw0znw1r]


Use this... and Huge's comment is on too. Even on the smaller bass I've caught, the largemouth ALWAYS seem to have that black stripe down the side, even if its faded a little. Smallies, especially small ones seem to either be missing any stripes at all on the side or will have the coloration that LOAH mentioned to help you tell.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Good thread, and no Utahgolf, you aren't an idiot. This is something that lots of people mess up. While everything said so far has validity, at the end of the day, I agree with mm73 that the "jaw test" is the most infallible. The other clues are added in to make ID fairly easily.

A few particulars. (I apologize in advance for my pics. My photo skillz leave much to be desired.)

1.


LOAH said:


> And the smallies often (not always) have rays of lighter vs darker color on their faces


Yes, but so do LMB. No one will dispute what this toad is (LMB), but obviously, this fish has these rays too.

[attachment=4:393q0zpk]P5200001.jpg[/attachment:393q0zpk]

2.


brfisherman17 said:


> a big dark green horizontal stripe in the center of the fish,





Riverrat77 said:


> the largemouth ALWAYS seem to have that black stripe down the side, even if its faded a little.


This is almost always true, but sometimes the stripe will be faint or will mottle enough to maybe be confusing.

Here is a UL fish that has a faint and mottled stripe that may cause a bit of confusion.

[attachment=3:393q0zpk]P5050008.jpg[/attachment:393q0zpk]

Some smaller LMB will even have a more undefined stripe so one may want to be careful.

3.


Huge29 said:


> the reddish eyes.


 If you see a red eye, you do have a smallie. Some references will say that the reddishness fades as a smallie gets big. Not necessarily true. This one was a 16 incher, post spawn.

[attachment=2:393q0zpk]6-7-07030.jpg[/attachment:393q0zpk]

And this 18er will dine on "snits" while peering out of its red eyes.

[attachment=1:393q0zpk]P7130003.jpg[/attachment:393q0zpk]

4. Some smallies will have more of a leopard pattern that is really cool. I have caught a few of these that are exceptional, here is one pic.

[attachment=0:393q0zpk]P7120003.jpg[/attachment:393q0zpk]

Ok, looking through those old bass pics makes me ready to go out and get after the bronzies again. Can't wait!


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

OK one more thing. What is this one?

[attachment=0:2zcdftgy]P7030045.jpg[/attachment:2zcdftgy]


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Sacramento Perch. Just kidding. Smallmouth?

I didn't realize that LMB also had rays on their face. Good to know. I guess I haven't caught enough of them to know that!


----------



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

i guess smallie as well but with its mouth open like that it also looks like a largie, but i dont know carp about bass


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

You sure he's not just messin with you guys and that isn't some rockfish or something from the ocean?


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> You sure he's not just messin with you guys and that isn't some rockfish or something from the ocean?


Bingo! That's what I thought when I first saw the pic. Its a saltwater species, probably a rockfish of one type or another.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Riverrat77 said:


> You sure he's not just messin with you guys and that isn't some rockfish or something from the ocean?


Winner! *-band-* *()* -()/>- OOO°)OO

Yeah, this is a copper rockfish from Alaska. When a boatmate pulled this fish up though, I was amazed how closely it looked like a smallie, including the "ray" pattern on the face. Anyway, I thought it was cool.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

great info!!!! and cool pics! that smally with the leopard style stripes was gorgeous!


----------

